# Favourite educational threads



## Gringotts Bank (13 October 2015)

Add your favourited educational threads (not stock-specific) from ASF.

Then maybe Joe (or me) can collate them and give them a star rating for easy access?  

The other day I was searching through "money management" and found so many threads.  But only a few were useful.


----------

